# insatiable appetite while using clen in cutting cycle.



## lycan Venom (May 30, 2014)

Has anyone ever had an insatiable Appetite while using clen? Im so damn hungry and not sure if my gear is just so damn legit or the clen has kicked my metabolism into sucj an overdrive I'm just eating to maintain. I havent felt like this ever.


----------



## GastrocGuy (May 30, 2014)

I always get hungry when I diet. Maybe it's a metabolism boost or because I want what I can't have. Either way, after about 3 weeks, it doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## Magnus82 (May 30, 2014)

Clen kills mine.   How long have you been on and at what dose?


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 30, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Clen kills mine.   How long have you been on and at what dose?



x2

Since I started a few days ago but appetite has decreased loads.


----------



## srd1 (May 30, 2014)

X3 cant eat shit when on clen tanks my appatite.


----------



## lycan Venom (May 30, 2014)

Been 9 days. Started off at 40mcg then every 3 days added 40mcg. Hit 200mcg but noticed my blood pressure was way to high so I dropped down to under 80mcg. First 3-5 days hunger wasnt an issue and started my diet lost 10lbs but then just got this undying hunger that Is killing me and my diet because im eating everything insight. Im working a very active remodel/construction for a walmart store, so im very active physically from 10pm-7am with a full intensity 1hr workout on my lunch time. Been doing this schedule for over a month with only 1 meal daily but this past week has been insane.


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 1, 2014)

lycan Venom said:


> Has anyone ever had an insatiable Appetite while using clen? Im so damn hungry and not sure if my gear is just so damn legit or the clen has kicked my metabolism into sucj an overdrive I'm just eating to maintain. I havent felt like this ever.




Clen effects me the same way. I only take it when prepping for a competition.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 1, 2014)

I've been on it for about two weeks. Only running 60 mcg's

Haven't noticed a change in appetite either way.


----------



## Daniel11 (Jun 27, 2014)

hunger "cravings" are triggered by the rate of blood sugar dropping. 

clen does not increase my appetite, BUT as soon as I start eating some carbs/sugars the increased metabolism and insulin release  triggers faster drops in bloodsugar which will trigger a "hunger craving"


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 27, 2014)

Mine usually drops that's why I'm not on any now as I'm trying to stay fuller and gain some weight while remaining lean.  After about a week it's down and I can't have that happen now.


----------

